# ACS assessment for Electronics and Communication Engg. degree and IT experience



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to apply for Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA. Below are my details:

*Age *- 26
*Degree* - B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engg. (4 years course)
*Work Experience* - 5 years in IT industries as Software Engineer
*IELTS* - L-8/R-7.5/W-7.5/S-7

Most of my doubts are around one thing and that is I have Qualification and Work Experience in different fields. So, shall I still go ahead and apply for assessment.

I have few questions before I apply for ACS assessment:

1. Which ANZSCO code I should apply in to get the positive ACS report: *261313* - Software Engineer or *263111* - Computer Network and Systems Engineer as my qualification matches more with 263111 and my work experience i.e. job responsibilities matches more with 261313

2. If I apply for ACS assessment in any of above mentioned 2 ANZSCO codes, will my qualification be considered as ICT major or ICT minor and accordingly how much total experience will be required to get positive ACS report (as there is requirement for minimum experience).

3. Will I get any marks for my work experience, otherwise I will have to reappear for IELTS to get 20 marks to satisfy 60 marks criteria

Looking for some advices as well on how to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi gaganlamba

According to my point of view you should go for Software Engineer occupation, it looks ACS will provide positive assessment. But your skill requirement met date will effected badly which results in degradation of points in experience. Better is to enhance experience or retry IELTS.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi 

I can tell you my experience, if it helps. I think they don't fixed results which they will give to everyone. Its a case by case analysis. I am an Electronic engineer with 1 yr 6 months of relevant experience + another 8 months of non-relevant exp. They just cut 6 months in my case, and they gave me positive assessment for my work exp. and Degree in the occupation code 263111 i.e. network and system engineer. But in order to get a positive assessment, I had to prove that at least 50% of courses of my 2 year B Eng degree were in the field of computing. Luckily, I managed to do so.

And I have heard about too many of my friends getting a negative as in (minor in computing) when they applied to ACS after a Electronic Engineering degree. 



gaganlamba said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to apply for Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA. Below are my details:
> 
> ...


----------



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

As you said I should apply under Software Engineer as that matches more with my Experience, do I need to submit any other proofs as well apart from DMC's to get the report as Major in computing.

You also said that they will deduct at least 4 years of my experience to set the Skill requirement met date, but are there any chances that they will deduct more than 4 years if my qualification is assessed as ICT minor (as I have only 5 years of total experience) and in that case I will not get positive report from ACS.

Thanks


----------



## kwaustralia (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,

Please can someone suggest if Y-Axis is better or Opulentus?
Since i am from mechanical and my experience is in IT, i have heard i need 2 rpl or ril not sure and that is quite a challenge so i need an agent, please can someone guide me?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I applied through Y-axis, till now it good.

For more details u can contact me if requuired


----------



## subhajit (Feb 8, 2016)

vish1989 said:


> "I had to prove that at least 50% of courses of my 2 year B Eng degree were in the field of computing. Luckily, I managed to do so."
> 
> 
> How did you prove that 50% of courses were in the field of computing? Apart from your marks cards what additional documents did you provide as proof?


----------

